# GI Issues and Dietary Considerations



## AtomAnt (Feb 9, 2015)

Another member was inquiring about how I deal with my GI issues, and rather than have the discussion in a "Happy Birthday" thread I felt it was better to bring it into the open where others would be more apt to see the thread and off their own advice and experiences. 

I've been dealing with IBS-D for many years and there are still other issues unrelated to IBS that have yet to be diagnosed and I will be seeing a new doctor at one of the best hospitals in the nation to help solve the mystery.  

Once things like ulcerative colitis, Crohn's, polyps or any other severe medical condition are ruled out, when it comes to GI issues, the first step to working towards reducing symptoms is likely going to be identifying what causes the symptoms.  Keeping a food journal of what you ate and how you feel, AS WELL AS when you are dealing with stress or mental issues, and any physical adverse reactions is going to help identify patterns and foods and/or emotional changes that affect digestion. 

The food / mood journal will help you find triggers.  The current practice as first line of treatment by GI doctors is to prescribe a LOW FODMAP diet. FODMAP is an acronym for Fermentable Oligosaccharides, Disaccharides, Monosaccharides and Polyols. These are complex names for a collection of molecules found in food, that can be poorly absorbed by some people. When the molecules are poorly absorbed in the small intestine of the digestive tract, these molecules then continue along their journey along the digestive tract, arriving at the large intestine, where they act as a food source to the bacteria that live there normally. The bacteria then digest/ferment these FODMAPs and can cause symptoms of IBS, either IBS-C or IBS-D symptoms depending on the individual. 

The LOW FODMAP diet has been researched and studied and has been proven as an effective treatment for IBS. My personal experience rings true as I follow a low FODMAP diet and my symptoms have improved. I would suggest anyone that has IBS to give a low FODMAP diet a fair try.  I have noticed a major decrease in bloating as well as flare ups and bouts of diarrhea. 

Here are foods low and high FODMAP foods: FODMAP Food List | IBS Diets

Some additional things that may specifically help those with IBS are (after removing trigger foods):  

1. Reduce stress.  Find ways to unwind, not just at the gym.  Meditate, go for walks, sit and listen to music, go fishing... find an outlet to unwind.  This will help with IBS-D and C.

2. Get more Beneficial Bacteria.  Start taking a probiotic. Different probiotics are better for IBS.  The gold standard for probiotics for those with IBS (as well as UC and Crohn's) is VSL #3.  You can find this on Amazon and it will ship direct for the manufacturer with cold packs.  Renew Life Critical Colon 80billion CFU formula is also very good.  There are many products out there but those are the only two that have really helped me.  Additionally, IBS-C sufferers may benefit from getting more prebiotics fiber from fermented foods such as kimchi, sauerkraut, fermented veggies, inulin... those with IBS-D may want to avoid these foods or add them in sparingly as they may cause diarrhea. I also drink Kefir regularly.  Greek yogurt is usually easily tolerated and I eat that on a daily basis.

3. Maintain the proper pH Balance in your gut.  Consuming foods high in acid or having toxins in your body can disrupt the enzymes and pH balance. Digestive enzymes are a good addition here to help with pH as well as promote proper digestion.  This link provides information of the pH values of different foods and how to promote a more alkaline environment: Lesson 18 - Restoring pH Balance in the Body

I eat green, low FODMAP veggies, I have a greens drink, I drink lemon water, take enzymes and use olive oil.

I've also found drinking aloe vera juice has helped.  I drink some in the AM before eating, when I get hoem from work and at night. 4oz-6oz each time. 

4.  Have proper fiber intake.  This will be very individual because some IBS sufferers need to reduce fiber while other needs to increase it.  Different forms of fiber tend to work better for some.  I personally cannot eat insoluble fiber, so I choose psyllium husk (sugar free metamucil) and taking two servings at night promote a solid regular BM in the AM.  Proper water intake is also essential, as water is needed in the colon to pass stool properly.  

Those are some suggestions to help with IBS... hopefully others have experiences and tips they can contribute...

Oh, for xchewbaccax777, I eat lactose free ice cream, but I prefer lactose free frozen yogurt or sorbet, which does not have any lactose by definition.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Feb 10, 2015)

AtomAnt said:


> Another member was inquiring about how I deal with my GI issues, and rather than have the discussion in a "Happy Birthday" thread I felt it was better to bring it into the open where others would be more apt to see the thread and off their own advice and experiences.
> 
> I've been dealing with IBS-D for many years and there are still other issues unrelated to IBS that have yet to be diagnosed and I will be seeing a new doctor at one of the best hospitals in the nation to help solve the mystery.
> 
> ...



Lol, thanks atom ant. I am also lactose intolerant but I do eat ice cream and cheese and stuff like that and I know that's part of the problem as well, I was constipated for about 2 months right around Christmas and the New Year and then I got an antibiotic called Xifaxan which costed me $800 without insurance it kind of sucked, but what it did was it wiped out all the bacteria in my gut good and bad and I pretty much started from scratch, I do have that Super Colon product that you were referring to and it does help. I did the low FODMAP diet for 2 months and I lost 40 pounds and all I drank was water and I felt great I kept working out getting low FODMAP or paleo style, then I got complacent put on 20 lbs in two weeks, not sure how that's possible but I guess binge eating does that. I love your post it is very informative. So now that I can s*** again I am just having issues with extreme bloating late at night mainly, I don't know if it's because I have added back in sweet tea with sugar, but I have to wonder how much of this is sugar related, so I'm going to go back to paleo & low FODMAP diet and kick sugar out of my life again and see what happens hopefully the bleeding will subside I can lose the weight again feel great, other than that my workouts are going great I feel strong as hell but I'm ready to look better now and I'm ready to stop feeling like I'm about to explode. Lol


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Feb 10, 2015)

AtomAnt said:


> Another member was inquiring about how I deal with my GI issues, and rather than have the discussion in a "Happy Birthday" thread I felt it was better to bring it into the open where others would be more apt to see the thread and off their own advice and experiences.
> 
> I've been dealing with IBS-D for many years and there are still other issues unrelated to IBS that have yet to be diagnosed and I will be seeing a new doctor at one of the best hospitals in the nation to help solve the mystery.
> 
> ...



 5 pounds a king crab was probably a little excessive. Lol just kidding but I probably eat at least two pounds of that tonight


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 10, 2015)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Lol, thanks atom ant. I am also lactose intolerant but I do eat ice cream and cheese and stuff like that and I know that's part of the problem as well, I was constipated for about 2 months right around Christmas and the New Year and then I got an antibiotic called Xifaxan which costed me $800 without insurance it kind of sucked, but what it did was it wiped out all the bacteria in my gut good and bad and I pretty much started from scratch, *I do have that Super Colon product* that you were referring to and it does help. I did the low FODMAP diet for 2 months and I lost 40 pounds and all I drank was water and I felt great I kept working out getting low FODMAP or paleo style, then I got complacent put on 20 lbs in two weeks, not sure how that's possible but I guess binge eating does that. I love your post it is very informative. So now that I can s*** again I am just having issues with extreme bloating late at night mainly, I don't know if it's because I have added back in sweet tea with sugar, but I have to wonder how much of this is sugar related, so I'm going to go back to paleo & low FODMAP diet and kick sugar out of my life again and see what happens hopefully the bleeding will subside I can lose the weight again feel great, other than that my workouts are going great I feel strong as hell but I'm ready to look better now and I'm ready to stop feeling like I'm about to explode. Lol



I never suggested a super colon product... that is something else.

Sweet tea with sugar is a poor idea.

The fact that you know you should not eat certain things, yet still do, is beyond me.  



xchewbaccax777 said:


> View attachment 18991 5 pounds a king crab was probably a little excessive. Lol just kidding but I probably eat at least two pounds of that tonight



The sodium alone will likely cause bloating and certainly won't make you feel any better.  However, sodium in the colon can draw water and facilitate passing of stool.  In many, excess sodium causes diarrhea.  But it looks like you had butter on the side?  Lactose intolerant?


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Feb 11, 2015)

AtomAnt said:


> I never suggested a super colon product... that is something else.
> 
> Sweet tea with sugar is a poor idea.
> 
> ...



I am a total a****** , but I went back to paleo today and I will be observing low FODMAP items as well, the reason I eat things that I know I'm not supposed to do this because I associated with a sort of food orgasm or pleasure from eating, but I don't enjoy feeling like s*** , so I am taking your advice, I will take a picture of the colon product I was referring to you later and see if that is the one that you were talking about


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Feb 11, 2015)

AtomAnt said:


> I never suggested a super colon product... that is something else.
> 
> Sweet tea with sugar is a poor idea.
> 
> ...



 is this the product you were referring to?


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 11, 2015)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> View attachment 19032 is this the product you were referring to?




Yes, but it's not called super colon, which is what I thought you had, because you said "super colon"

This product 
    

Amazon.com: Super Colon Cleanse, 500mg, 240 capsules: Health & Personal [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51m%[email protected]@[email protected]@51m%2B9QE6JfL
http://www.amazon.com/Super-Colon-Cleanse-500mg-capsules/dp/B000KPO9QG


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Feb 12, 2015)

AtomAnt said:


> Yes, but it's not called super colon, which is what I thought you had, because you said "super colon"
> 
> This product Amazon.com: Super Colon Cleanse, 500mg, 240 capsules: Health & Personal [email]Care



Thx bro


----------



## Sandpig (Feb 12, 2015)

I don't have IBS but after reading some of Atom's thread on PM, I changed a few things in my daily routine and don't have nowhere near as many issues anymore.

My biggest issue was too much diet coke. I found that switching to Pepsi Max doesn't bloat me nearly as much.
And obviously I cut back on the amount I drink too.


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 12, 2015)

Sandpig said:


> I don't have IBS but after reading some of Atom's thread on PM, I changed a few things in my daily routine and don't have nowhere near as many issues anymore.
> 
> My biggest issue was too much diet coke. I found that switching to Pepsi Max doesn't bloat me nearly as much.
> And obviously I cut back on the amount I drink too.




Artificial sweeteners can do a number on people... Even worse, look at the ingredients in some "stevia" products and you'll see it is more maltodextrin and erythritol than stevia! 

About a year and a half ago I used to chew gum... For me, it was a stress thing. If I was working on something for grad school or had a tough deadline at work, I'd pop gum. I'd chew one piece for about 30 mins, then spot it out and put a new piece in... Some days I would be running to the bathroom non-stop. Examining the sweeteners used showed that some sweeteners are much more harsh than others...

Sugar alcohols seem to be the main culprit, not just in myself. My girl used to use sugar free syrup on pancakes after leg day, she would always get issues. Turn out the sugar alcohol causes major disturbances for her and she has no other issues.


----------



## *Bio* (Feb 13, 2015)

This is a really informative thread!  I don't have any issues that I know of but I think I'll make some dietary changes based on the FODMAP and see if I notice anything.  Thanks for the post AA!!


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Feb 14, 2015)

*Bio* said:


> This is a really informative thread!  I don't have any issues that I know of but I think I'll make some dietary changes based on the FODMAP and see if I notice anything.  Thanks for the post AA!!


Fodmap rocks


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 15, 2015)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Fodmap rocks



Thanks Atom  .
Chewy would you be interested in a new Squeem  ? LOL  why did you pay 800$ for those antibiotics...thats redic  . Eat coconut yogurt its cheaper..


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Feb 15, 2015)

Ironbuilt said:


> Thanks Atom  .
> Chewy would you be interested in a new Squeem  ? LOL  why did you pay 800$ for those antibiotics...thats redic  . Eat coconut yogurt its cheaper..


Yo iron built_ if you couldn't poop from my other half you take those antibiotics to


----------

